# Comment ouvrir un fichier dans Pages après un bug sur iCloud



## igors (12 Mars 2012)

Bonjour,

J'ai crée, puis écris sur un fichier une vingtaine de pages sur Pages pour iPad. Lorsqu'il a essayé de se synchroniser avec iCloud ma connexion en 3G s'est arrêté.
Depuis, impossible d'ouvrir le fichier sur mon iPad, ni sur iCloud.com (le fichier est grisé ou un message "mise à jour..." s'affiche sur internet).
Même en WiFi avec une très bonne connection (mon fichier problématique pèse 1Mo, je n'ai pas de problèmes avec des fichiers à 30Mo)...

Pouvez vous m'aider s'il vous plaît à récuper le contenu ? C'est un fichier très important, un travail d'une année...

Plus d'informations:
Il existe sûrement une version procèdente sur iCloud, j'utilise le même fichier depuis que iCloud est sorti. Un moyen de la récupérer ?
Le fichier dois être en cache sur mon iPad. Comment le récupérer (Logiciel comme iExplorer ou Jailbreak) ?
L'iPad a été restauré et rédemarré plusieurs fois, mais le problème persiste sur iCloud.
La date du dernier enregistrement est sur Pages est du 8 mars à 10:19 soit quelques minutes avant le bug.
J'ai contacté plusieurs fois le support, mais ils me disent que mon fichier est perdu. un m'a dit de contacter le support de MobileMe (mais j'ai pas de comte mobileMe donc échec. Un autre a essayé de m'aider et m'a demandé d'appeler le support pour developpeurs (étant donné que je le suis), en supposant qu'ils ont un moyen d'accéder à nos donnés depuis les serveurs d'iCloud (absurde ?) et récupérer le fichier dit "corrumpu".
Toutes les mises à jour sont éffectués sur mes appareils.

Merci d'avance,
Igor.


----------

